# Applicant Fingerprint Delay



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

This was on the Texas Dept. of Public Safety website FYI.


Applicant Fingerprint processing delay notice:
TXDPS has been notified by the FBI that all Fingerprint based background checks will be temporarily suspended beginning April 28, 2010 - May 3, 2010. The FBI Criminal Justice Information Services (CJIS) will be working with the U.S. Census Bureau to process more than 484,000 Fingerprints for Census Bureau workers.

Beginning May 4, 2010, TXDPS and the FBI will resume processing applicant fingerprints. It is important to note that the backlog of processing the fingerprint based background checks could take an additional two weeks. All applications will processed as quickly as possible once the FBI service returns to normal.

We apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your patience.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice. Obama will be railing for weeks on 484,00 jobs saved or added.


----------



## Lethaltxn (Mar 21, 2010)

Glad I'm getting mine before this.


----------

